# Multi-room viewing with Tivo Premiere



## dfuerpo (Mar 16, 2010)

New to this forum and Tivo. I am interested in the new Tivo Premiere boxes but my main concern is multi-room viewing. It is my understanding that if I have one Premiere XL with one or two other Premieres on the network, they can view HD content recorded on the first box. My question is this: do the "slave" boxes also have to have CableCards installed if they are only used to view content streamed from the other box? Thanks for your help.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

It is currently assumed that MRV will work like it does with all current model TiVo DVRs. If that assumption is correct then:
1) MRV is not streaming, it is a copy, but you can start watching while the copy continues. If the show is marked with a copy control restriction, you will not be able to MRV it. TWC is especially bad about marking everything with copy control flags, even when the content provider does not necessarily want it controlled. MRV transferred shows do not need cable cards on the receiving boxes to be watched.
2) If the other units are not connected to the cable to record, they don't need cable cards. If they are connected to cable, but you only want to record analog and unencrypted digital channels (but without guide data), then you don't need cable cards.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Just so you know, each TiVo would have to have it's own active subscription to use MRV.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Cable cards are used to access encrypted digital cable for recording/Live TV. If you only have them on 1 Tivo and then transfer to another box, it should be viewable as long as the Media Access Keys match.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Just so you know, each TiVo would have to have it's own active subscription to use MRV.


And be on the same account.


----------



## dfuerpo (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Since I will be only an occasional user, this looks like an expensive way to go: $1100 for the boxes (one premiere XL @ $500 and two premieres @ $300 ea.) + $1200 (3 X $400) for lifetime subscriptions for each box = $2300.

For my needs, I might be better with the Moxi system (about $1,000) for the DVR + 2 Moxi Mates. Or, I might go with an HTPC with one of the new CableCard tuners from Ceton.

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I paid $1650 for three Premiere boxes with lifetime service. Before teh Fatwallet discount.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dfuerpo said:


> Or, I might go with an HTPC with one of the new CableCard tuners from Ceton.


I have to admit, the new Ceton multi-tuner card seems very compelling. If I didn't already have a small fortune invested in TiVo hardware, I would have seriously considered going that route.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

dfuerpo said:


> New to this forum and Tivo. I am interested in the new Tivo Premiere boxes but my main concern is multi-room viewing. It is my understanding that if I have one Premiere XL with one or two other Premieres on the network, they can view HD content recorded on the first box. My question is this: do the "slave" boxes also have to have CableCards installed if they are only used to view content streamed from the other box? Thanks for your help.


One of your Tivo's does not have tob an XL to have MRV. They can all be standard Premieres (or mix and match with S3's). Correct?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dewd2 said:


> One of your Tivo's does not have to be an XL to have MRV. They can all be standard Premieres (or mix and match with S3's). Correct?


Absolutely. In terms of features, the XL and non-XL units are identical.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

dfuerpo said:


> Thanks for the replies. Since I will be only an occasional user, this looks like an expensive way to go: $1100 for the boxes (one premiere XL @ $500 and two premieres @ $300 ea.) + $1200 (3 X $400) for lifetime subscriptions for each box = $2300.
> 
> For my needs, I might be better with the Moxi system (about $1,000) for the DVR + 2 Moxi Mates. Or, I might go with an HTPC with one of the new CableCard tuners from Ceton.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info.


I'd say that if what you're primarily interested in is using 1 recorder as a hub and then 1 or more boxes connected to other TVs, TiVo is NOT the way to go mainly due to the potential issues with copy protected material.

As for the cost, if you want to keep costs down and functionality high, I'd suggest looking into a Windows 7 based HTPC system with Xbox 360 Arcades (or some other extender) as clients.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

then it wouldn't be a TiVo. i want the TiVo interface. I did the PC HD recording thing back in the early 2000's. TiVo is certainly much easier to deal with than using an HTPC and 360's as extenders. plus the TiVos use much, much less power.

It would be extremely easy for me to do. i already have four xbox 360s and eight systems with windows 7, but it won't be a TiVo and won't be as convenient as using a TiVo.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> then it wouldn't be a TiVo. i want the TiVo interface. I did the PC HD recording thing back in the early 2000's. TiVo is certainly much easier to deal with than using an HTPC and 360's as extenders. plus the TiVos use much, much less power.
> 
> It would be extremely easy for me to do. i already have four xbox 360s and eight systems with windows 7, but it won't be a TiVo and won't be as convenient as using a TiVo.


Do you run a hotel or something!? You have more equipment in your place than my local Best Buy!!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> then it wouldn't be a TiVo. i want the TiVo interface. I did the PC HD recording thing back in the early 2000's. TiVo is certainly much easier to deal with than using an HTPC and 360's as extenders. plus the TiVos use much, much less power.


I agree that it wouldn't be EASIER to do it with an HTPC, but it would be safer with regards to copy protection.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dfuerpo said:


> Thanks for the replies. Since I will be only an occasional user, this looks like an expensive way to go: $1100 for the boxes (one premiere XL @ $500 and two premieres @ $300 ea.) + $1200 (3 X $400) for lifetime subscriptions for each box = $2300.
> 
> For my needs, I might be better with the Moxi system (about $1,000) for the DVR + 2 Moxi Mates. Or, I might go with an HTPC with one of the new CableCard tuners from Ceton.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info.


Yep, Moxi is definitely the way to go for you


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> then it wouldn't be a TiVo. i want the TiVo interface. I did the PC HD recording thing back in the early 2000's. TiVo is certainly much easier to deal with than using an HTPC and 360's as extenders. plus the TiVos use much, much less power.
> 
> It would be extremely easy for me to do. i already have four xbox 360s and eight systems with windows 7, but it won't be a TiVo and won't be as convenient as using a TiVo.


I am surprised you don't at least throw in some cheap OTA/Clearqam tuners like the Avermedia Duets just to take full advantage of your current setup with 7MC and the 360s.

I must say it is definitely nice to have just for those additional airings/conflicts, but also for those times when TiVo has too many conflicts to give things like the Sunday CBS shows enough padding. I find I am more likely to pull up Media Center on my 360 than I am to transfer shows.

I would also be curious to see your take on the changes from them to now since I only attempted it when I switched to FiOS from DirecTv and that was when Win 7 RTM was out.


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Yep, Moxi is definitely the way to go for you


I agree with ZeoTiVo.  First time ever.

Moxi is clearly your best option here. For 3 rooms, it is $999 and will be cheaper than three tivos for you.

Keep in mind you will need a decent connect from the Moxi to Moxi Mates. 10/100 ethenet, moca, or powerline (802.11N bridges will work as well)

Also, you will not get OTA or Tivo to go.

OTOH, you will get the benefits of not having to deal with CC1, Ad free interface, 1 cable card charge, easy external harddrive expansion, ticker, online scheduling and pretty responsive customer service and support


----------



## Grimdeath (Dec 3, 2003)

fatlard said:


> I agree with ZeoTiVo.  First time ever.
> 
> Moxi is clearly your best option here. For 3 rooms, it is $999 and will be cheaper than three tivos for you.
> 
> ...


I looked at the Moxi's, but the inability to get the grid guide on the mates (you can on the tuner unit) and, more importantly, the inability to tell the tuner unit to record anything via the mate (manage recordings, record the current stream) really put me off.

These can all be fixed with a new SW release (even their sales agreed this kind of sucked). I will wait until then.


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

Grimdeath said:


> I looked at the Moxi's, but the inability to get the grid guide on the mates (you can on the tuner unit) and, more importantly, the inability to tell the tuner unit to record anything via the mate (manage recordings, record the current stream) really put me off.
> 
> These can all be fixed with a new SW release (even their sales agreed this kind of sucked). I will wait until then.


Right, as of right now you can only schedule on the Main unit. They will just released live streaming so I have a feeling this feature is on their to do list.

In the mean time, you can always schedule from the Moxi website.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

fatlard said:


> In the mean time, you can always schedule from the Moxi website.


or just set things up on the main unit. Typically you set new season passes as a show starts up and then are done with it. Moxi should work first on being able to record from the guide on the mates as that would be the logical place for one off recordings.


----------

